# Shimano M520 Pedals



## fabregas485 (4 Aug 2015)

Does anyone have any Shimano M520 Clipless pedals they want to get rid of? I want a pair for my winter bike. They are cheap enough to buy new, but thought it was worth a try here first.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Aug 2015)

Honestly, you might as well buy them new. If you buy them used and pay the postage, you would only be saving a few quid over getting new ones from somewhere like Wiggle with free postage, and you would get the cleats too - LINK. (£15.99)


----------



## fabregas485 (5 Aug 2015)

Did not think of the cleat point. Don't need a set of cleats now, but will come in handy later


----------



## ColinJ (5 Aug 2015)

fabregas485 said:


> Did not think of the cleat point. Don't need a set of cleats now, but will come in handy later


And if you buy them separately, they cost about half as much as the pedals _plus_ cleats!


----------



## djb1971 (5 Aug 2015)

The lifeline basic £15 spd pedals are good too. They're rebranded Exustar pedals, which are £50 with their name on them.


----------



## gbb (9 Aug 2015)

Im a few days from home but if you can wait I think ive a pair you can gladly have...I probably brought them at a carboot for a pitiful price, if you can wait I can let you know midweek ..


----------



## gbb (13 Aug 2015)

Well they're M515s, but i assume basically the same....


I'll have paid a pittance for them at a carboot long ago, otherwise wouldnt have bothered buying them (just can't resist a bargain, even if i don't need them )
No cleats...bugger really because i know i had some / them.

If you're interested, they're yours fabregas FOC, i'm not interested in the monetary side.


----------



## Kbrook (13 Aug 2015)

There's some good guys on here to counteract the ones who take the mickey with their profit taking.Well done gbb.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Aug 2015)

gbb said:


> Well they're M515s, but i assume basically the same....
> 
> 
> I'll have paid a pittance for them at a carboot long ago, otherwise wouldnt have bothered buying them (just can't resist a bargain, even if i don't need them )
> ...


I have that type on my MTB. They are pretty much the same as the M520, just slightly chunkier. I have been using them for over 10 years and have never needed to do any maintenance on them other than a clean,and lube every now and then.


----------

